# RV Tire Rotation



## Judy (Jun 8, 2006)

We have an appointment to get our 33' Bounder tires rotated. We aren't quite sure of the sequence of the rotation. We are running 8 ply 19.5. However, we had a tire go flat on us(rear outside) and the only tire available at the time was a 12 ply. Sooo, we r running 5 8ply and 1 12ply. 
If the front go to the inside rear and the outside rear go to the front, which we understand to be a normal rotation, then we would be running with 1 8ply and 1 12ply on the front.
Does that matter? 
TIA


----------



## USMC (Jun 8, 2006)

RV Tire Rotation

Hi Judy, Usually most service manuals that come with you vehicle shows the tire rotation for that particular vehicle.

I know my Dodge dully shows it on mine, with mine if you start on the front right wheel that tire is moved to the back out side rear that tire removed from the right rear out side moves to the inside right rear and the inside dual is then moved to the right front.

After you do that you go to the left side and rotate that side just the in the same manner that you rotated the right side.

As far as using a different size tire I personally do not like to do that, and it can be dangerious depending on location.

Don't forget when you rotate the tires you will then need to change the air pressure in the tires, my back dully tires on my dodge carries 55 pounds in each of the back tires and 65 in the fron't tires, most of the time you can find a sticker on your vehicles door panel that tell you what pressure is required in front and rear tires.


----------



## Krazeehorse (Jun 8, 2006)

RV Tire Rotation

Whichever pattern you choose stick with it.  Make sure the tires you are rotating to the front are as good as the ones you are moving back.  The steering axle is the critical one.  As for the load range differences....air the pair up equally and you will be fine.  Don't exceed the max on the 8 ply as it will be lower than the 12.  Krazee


----------



## Judy (Jun 10, 2006)

RV Tire Rotation

Tks u'all


----------



## Kirk (Jun 11, 2006)

RV Tire Rotation

*Judy,*

This is not good advice. It is not a good idea to run two tires of a different rating on the same axle and particularly not on the steering axle. There are a number of reasons but the two main ones are that the load rating makes a difference in what the proper inflation of the tire is. But it is unsafe to iflate tires on the same axle to different pressures, so that creates a serious delima. If you have any doubts, the Goodyear web site has a list of things to check for safe operation of the RV before each trip. Notice the second item on the list.

 quote:VISUAL INSPECTIONS - What to look for. 
Proper tire size and load range for Gross Axle Weight Rating (available in the vehicle owner's manual or on the door placard) 
*Mismatched sizes or types (bias/radial, rib/lug, load range)* 
Road hazard or extensive curb damage in the tread or sidewall area 
Wear conditions - alignment, loose or worn parts 
Signs of overloaded or underinflated operation 
Discoloration or waviness in sidewalls from high running temperatures 
Distortion or bulging in the bead area near rim flange 
Rapid tread wear on a specific wheel position or axle 
Severe sidewall weather cracking 
Tire age (can be determined from DOT manufacture date on the tire sidewall) 
Storage in direct sunlight or near electrical motor/generator 
Chemical damage from petroleum products (sponginess) 
Flat-spotting (brake skid) 
Condition of spare tire 
Acceptable dual spacing 
Loose lug nuts or broken wheel studs 
Rim width correct for tire size 
Assess vehicle for accessories/configuration that could contribute to weight bias/overload and adjust loading or inflation pressure accordingly


----------



## Krazeehorse (Jun 11, 2006)

RV Tire Rotation

Sorry but you are incorrect Kirk.  The ply rating dictates the MAXIMUM inflation for that tire.  The recommended inflation will come from the vehicle manufacturer.  For example if a vehicle calls for LT 235/85R-16 load range D (8 ply rating) at 65 PSI, then an LT 235/75R-16 load range E (10 ply rating) will work fine at 65 PSI.  Don't take it to the maximum stated on the sidewall.  Going down in ply rating is dangerous and should not be done.  Running underinflated tires is obviously dangerous and decreases a vehicles performance.  Another thing often overlooked is pairing the duals.  They really need to match (brand and wear, not just size).  If they don't, the taller one will carry a little more of the weight.  If the difference is too much tire failure will be imminent.  Now more directly to the question.  Assuming your vehicle calls for load range D tires, I would buy matched tires when you replace but I wouldn't care if they were D's or above.


----------



## gezzer (Jun 12, 2006)

RV Tire Rotation

Miss Judy, if I were you I would pay attention to what Kirk has said.  He makes it a point to research and get the straight advice before responding.  Also,  it is common knowledge that you don't mix tire sizes anyplace on your rig.


----------



## Krazeehorse (Jun 12, 2006)

RV Tire Rotation

I've worked in the family tire business for over thirty years now.....guess I need Kirk to come and school me.  FYI Gezzer, ply ratings or load ranges as they are referred to now, are not SIZES.  They have nothing to do with the size.


----------



## Kirk (Jun 13, 2006)

RV Tire Rotation

Krazeehorse,

I am no tire expert, but what I posted comes from the Goodyear tire web site. If you check Michelin's site you can find similar information. Perhaps you should take the time to educate those people so that they can know as much about tires as you?


----------



## Krazeehorse (Jun 14, 2006)

RV Tire Rotation

A website or pamphlet is great if you want a generic "one size fits all" answer.  So I will defer to your well-read expertise.  I will no longer offer any advice.  If it's in print then that's the whole truth and nothing but.  I am a stupid SOB for even thinking I might have known my business.  So farewell fellow posters, it's been fun!


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jun 14, 2006)

RV Tire Rotation

Krazeehorse, if you would have stopped with your experienced advice in the tire business, then this wouldn't have turned into a 'chest thumpin' contest. For instance, ".....guess I need Kirk to come and school me."  You don't need to butt heads with anyone just to give your expert advice.  If your advice is good, it will stand on its own merits.

Please, if you can't just stick to offering advice and experience, then your post just isn't worth posting.  The person that originally asked the question is wondering why they did by now.


----------



## C Nash (Jun 14, 2006)

RV Tire Rotation

Hi Judy, No expert here on the tire deal but, I would not run tires of different plys on the steering axle.  Most all of us have opinions but most of mine are just seat of the pants thoughts and some common sense.
Krazeehourse, Don't get so upset when other opinions different from yours and hang around.  You have gave good advice and opinions on the forum.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jun 15, 2006)

RV Tire Rotation

Hey Krazeehorse don't give up, half the fun is seeing how many CRAZY responses you get to your offerings.  I personally tick half or more of the people off when I get on the forum.  But controversey is the spice of life.  Dodge diesel smoke smells better :bleh: .  That should get a few Ford/Chevy owners excited. :clown:


----------



## ARCHER (Jun 15, 2006)

RV Tire Rotation

Judy, I hope you have been able to filter out your answer from above posts.  Sorry about the mud slinging by some, but once in a while some of the folks just get carried away and forget that someone needs help and start taking things personnaly and just can't handle it.
I rotate my tires about every 5,000 miles, and yes, I always make sure I have the same type/kind/ply/etc., on all six tires and that the air pressure is correct (different for dully in rear vs singles in front).
Have fun and be careful.


----------



## rlmurraysr59 (Jun 16, 2006)

RV Tire Rotation

I'll give you another perspective.  And this one I didn't agree with but it came from Fleetwood.

When I bought my Southwind I called and ask how often I should rotate the tires on the motorhome.  I was told not to rotate them.  Seems the front ones will lose tread faster than the duals on back so that makes the front tires smaller in diameter than the rear ones they would be matched up with after rotation.  I was told to just drive it with the tires inflated properly, watch the load, and keep an eye on the wear to make sure it is proper.

Give me some thoughts on that instruction.  It has about 19,000 miles on it.


----------



## C Nash (Jun 16, 2006)

RV Tire Rotation

Most of the time the tires will have to be replaced because of age instead of wear. I think rotating is a waste of money unless you drive a lot of miles. 5 to 7 years and they should be replaced IMO.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jun 20, 2006)

RV Tire Rotation

I concur with C Nash.  Most RV's don't travel far enough each year to worry about rotating the tires. To hose of you that disagree, rotate. I'll replace every 5 years regardless. :clown:


----------



## rlmurraysr59 (Jun 23, 2006)

RE: RV Tire Rotation

Some good information even with the disgruntled comments.  I am wondering why tires have to be replace every 5 to 7 years in this day and age of new composites.  I keep my tires covered and properly inflated when the motorhome is stored.  Which is a lot in this day and age of Republican Oil Company gas profits.  I also keep them sprayed with a UV protectant.  Although my Southwind is four years old I haven't noticed any stress cracks or thread wear.  I guess if I do over the next two or three years I will replace them.  But the tires are regroovable and I have been told they are good for 100,000 miles.  I don't really believe that but am not really interested in throwing away a perfectly good tire just because it is 5 years old.

To bad the technology to extract oil from used tires hasn't been perfected to make a profit yet.  Guess we will have to wait until there is a large sucking sound coming from the middle-east like an empty milkshake glass.

Travel safe.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jun 23, 2006)

Re: RV Tire Rotation

rlmurraysr59, yeah, right.  I'm sure DEMOCRATS don't buy stock in "oil companys", too?  What does that comment have to do with rotating tires on an RV?  Typical ...


----------



## CoachPotato (Jun 23, 2006)

Re: RV Tire Rotation

Clodhopper,

You underestimate the wisdom of angry Democrats like ol' Murray.

Of course he doesn't own oil company stock, he's much too righteous. But he cheers for those enviro-wackos (mostly Democrats) who block every effort to build a refinery, refuse the oil companies permission to drill for our own oil off shore and in Alaska and regulate the living **** out of the oil industry. And when the supply can no longer meet demand... naturally, it's the rotten oil companies and the dirty Republican's who are at fault!

arrrgggghhhhhhhhhh!

Dale


----------



## rlmurraysr59 (Jun 25, 2006)

Re: RV Tire Rotation

Sounds like you guys need to rotate your tires.  Funny that the oil companies have received all types of tax breaks and subsidies and then claim they just can't get past the epa.  Don't know what protecting the environment has to do with being wacko or rotating tires.  The comment comes from the fact that the Oil Companies donate large sums of money to the neo-cons.  And to cover their bases they funnel a few dollars to progressives too.  Its called politics, Washington style.  Have fun filling your gas tanks and buying new tires.  And I never get angry because people don't agree with me, and am certainly not righteous.  Oh, if they drill in Alaska the oil will go to China to pay down the debt we owe them.


----------



## CoachPotato (Jun 25, 2006)

Re: RV Tire Rotation

No, Murray, the money paid by business to various parties and causes, including conservative and liberal (go ahead, Murray, say l-i-b-e-r-a-l!) is not called politics, it's called CYA, or cover your backside or better yet, a shakedown by big government of big business, to keep oppressive government off their backs as much as possible.

And while you l-i-b-e-r-a-l-s love to moan and complain about the profits of hard working oil companies, you should note that government makes three or four times per gallon of gasoline as do the oil companies. Yet, stangely enough, you l-i-b-e-r-a-l-s never complain about the rip off we call taxation! Why is that?!

Dale


----------



## rlmurraysr59 (Jun 26, 2006)

Re: RV Tire Rotation

I feel sorry for you.  I am a LIBERAL when it comes to the rights of every American to benefit from the taxes they pay and the ability to receive a fair days pay for a fair days work.  In case you haven't noticed the Wealthiest Americans, which includes OIL COMPANY EXECUTIVES have receive enormous tax breaks over the last five years.  How come the Congress didn't put the execs under oath when they asked them about price gouging? Yea, they work real hard.  At counting their money.  And they don't Pay Taxes.  And don't preach to me about Big Government because the controlling faction in Washington right now has grown this government by leaps and bounds.  And I don't think L-I-B-E-R-A-L-S have a corner on the market when it comes to moaning or complaining.    Thanks to LIBERALS you have clean air to breath, clean water to drink, veterans receive benefits (although the current regime is trying their best to cut those), social security insurance, medicare and medicaid and a whole raft of other social programs that benefit everyone in America.  Why we even put a WELFARE TO WORK program in place during the last administration, but that got scrapped.  Plus we led this nation through two major WORLD WARS!  

Now I have to go rotate my tires.

Have a great day.

And you can call me Ron.  Just don't call me "late for supper".


----------



## CoachPotato (Jun 26, 2006)

Re: RV Tire Rotation

Ron,

I am so relieved that you could call yourself a liberal. At least I know that I'm not dealing with someone in denial. That use of the new "cover" word, Progressive, had me worried about you.

Are you sitting down? Please do so now.

Oil company execs pay taxes! Yep. And it's very likely that the CEO's of the major companies pay more in taxes in one year than you or I earn in a decade. If you can prove otherwise, please do so.

Also, Ron, under you banner of "clean air to breath, clean water to drink, veterans receive benefits, social security insurance, medicare and medicaid and a whole raft of other social programs that benefit everyone in America" you and your fellow liberals will one day have a country very much like Cuba. We're regulating our freedoms away one regulation at a time, bit by bit, every day - like cancer.

Oh, Ron, and if you have any first hand knowledge about collusion by "big oil", you know, your charges of price gouging, etc, please post it here and I shall present it to the nearest federal attorney THIS WEEK! You betcha! Political blow-hards look for collusion every time the price of oil spikes. They can't find any, and they'll be real happy to get the information that you seem to have!

I leave you with this little piece by a conservative columnist:

Societies do not usually lose their freedom at a blow.  They give it up bit by bit, letting themselves be tied down with an infinity of little knots.  As rules and regulations increase, their range of action is gradually compressed.  Their options slowly lessen.  Without noticing the change, they become wards of the state.  They still imagine themselves free, but in a thousand and one ways, their choices are limited and guided by the authorities.  And always, there are what seem to be sensible reasons for letting their autonomy be peeled away- "safety", "health", "social justice", "equal opportunity".

-Jeff Jacoby, Columnist
November 12, 1998

Dale

P.S. You need not feel sorry for me. I'm a capitialist pig and am living quite well, thanks.


----------



## rlmurraysr59 (Jun 27, 2006)

Re: RV Tire Rotation

Dale:  You are so wrong.  Turn off Fox News, Druggy Limbuagh, and Lying Bill O'Reilly.  I have a quote on my desk that says, "Accustom to trampling on the rights of others, you have lost the genius of your own independence, and become the fit subjects of the first cunning tyrants who rise among you!"  Abraham Lincoln.  So it isn't political blow hards that I am listening to, it is watching people who work hard every day losing their ability to enjoy life.  I am one of those people who believe that we should care for one another.  The average working person in America makes $42 thousand a year.  The average CEO makes $11 million.  The neo's voted down a raise in the minimum wage and gave themselves another $3,000.00.  That is fair?  There has only been one liberal democrat president in the last 25 years and the neo's have ruled Congress since 1994.  You talk about losing freedoms, social justice, etc.?  How blind do you have to be to not see the corporate boot coming down on the neck of working people all over this country.

This is the end of my comments even though I could write a book.  I have lived it.  And I do feel sorry for you if you are a capitalist pig and can't see what is happening to this great nation of ours.  Take care.  Oh, Isn't Denial a little place outside of Crawford, Texas?


----------



## CoachPotato (Jun 27, 2006)

Re: RV Tire Rotation

Oh, please! Don't quit now as I'm just beginning to enjoy poking holes in your prejudices!

You seem to have a deep, abiding hatred toward those that do well - or at least better than you think they should. The average CEO is not earning $11,000,000 per year! You're quoting the average S&P 500 CEO; it would be good to clarify your wild claims. You can find that wild figure on just about any whacko leftist site you visit! Good gosh, man, you accuse me of soaking up right-wing rubbish, and you come up with that gem! The average CEO of the average corporation is no where near that figure.

For myself, I'm grateful to those CEOs of the country that run big businesses and produce all that good stuff that I - and you - need and use everyday. When a feller can lead a corporate giant in today's competitive and over-governed environment, he deserves whatever income his board and stockholders deem necessary. It's the demand for such talented folks that makes their compensation so high. There are darn few people qualified to be officers of large corporations - despite your prejudice against them.

So, they earn hundreds of thousands or, in some cases, millions of $$ simply because they're worth it!

Those that don't have the talent and smarts to earn that much have to accept less. That's called free enterprise. I like free. What do you propose to change this system? Do you want the government to set wages!? If so, study the economics of Cuba to see where your ideas will lead.

I've lived it too, Ron, and am a retired former cow milker, assembler, truck driver and a dozen other dead end careers. Then I started my own business and prospered through hard work and average intelligence. Then I sold my businesses and retired early! It's a great system - unless you want to spend your life moaning about how unfair it is. Life is unfair, deal with it. You dont' have to be bitter if you choose to be optimistic about life! Try it!

My guess is that you worked hard all your life too. And now you are living good and even own a nice motor home and enjoy seeing the country. So I just gotta ask - why the heck are you so bitter at those that have done well? Is it 'cause they've done better than you - or what!?

And I gotta get my tires rotated. And by the looks of one of the front tires, maybe new shocks or wheel bearings. It's badly cupped. Probably a liberal conspiracy!

Dale
www.fishwisher.com


----------



## ARCHER (Jun 27, 2006)

Re: RV Tire Rotation

Hey Folks, chill out.  Wrong place to discuss politics.     :angry:  :blackeye:  :dead:  :disapprove:


----------



## rlmurraysr59 (Jun 27, 2006)

Re: RV Tire Rotation

I thought you made another post.  Got to thinking.  When you sold your company did you take care of the people who worked to help you build your business or just say goodbye and good luck?  Why do you keep referring to Cuba?  Seems to me I remember that it was the U. S. that helped Castro overthrow the government.  And everytime we have done that it has come back to bite us.  Iraq is a case in point to that issue.  Or haven't you ever seen the video of Rummy slapping hands with Saddam.

And just how are you poking holes in my ideas.  I happen to believe in the "Free Enterprise System" too.  Only it isn't Free anymore.  How much longer do you think this country can survive if 1. They send all of the good paying middle-class jobs out of the country, and 2.  They continue to force the middle class into extinction and develop a two class society of the filthy rich and dirt poor, and 3.  They exploit legal and illegal imigrants to do the crap jobs?   And don't give me that right wing crap about Americans won't do that work.  They will if they are paid enough to live on.  Do you think it is fair and equitable that the Wal-mart owners are worth billions of dollars and the people who work for them have to apply for Medi-care, Medi-caid, and food stamps in order to survive.  I mean, you like your money, how do you feel about having to pay for billionaires to make more billions while your tax dollars support their workers.

You know what, this is fun!  Did you get your tires rotated.  (You know there are probably a lot of people out there reading this string and laughing their heads off.)  Ever hear the old adage, "Never argue with a fool cause no one will be able to tell the difference"?

  :laugh:


----------



## rlmurraysr59 (Jun 27, 2006)

Re: RV Tire Rotation

Oh, I forgot.  You disputed what I said about CEO's making an average of $11 million dollars.  The key word was "Average".  That means that 50% make less than that and 50% make more than that.  Same goes for the average worker at $42 thousand.


----------



## rlmurraysr59 (Jun 27, 2006)

Re: RV Tire Rotation

Ah, Archer, we was just having some fun.  Figured the original question got lost a long time ago.  But I agree.  Or have tried to agree.  It sort of got funny after a while.  Ever notice when you go to a shopping mall or other large public place how tired and angry people look anymore.  We can't kid each other or laugh at or with someone anymore without getting upset.  We seem to have lost our ability to laugh, live, and, most importantly, love one another.

But I think you are right and hope Dale agrees.  

Now have to change the oil in my motorhome.  I use 15w50 Mobil Synthetic in it even though GM says use 5w30.  I wrote to Mobil
and they said what I was using was the right choice.  Think I will change to AMS Oil next time though.  I use it in my Harley.

You are a really nice person, Archer.  Lot's of good advice.  Take care, Dale.


----------



## CoachPotato (Jun 28, 2006)

Re: RV Tire Rotation

Sorry, Ron, everytime you make these fantastic claims, someone ought to call you on it. And Archer, this is a very civil discussion about... rotation. I'm trying to rotate Ron's thinking and my tires.

No. I did not take care of my employees when I sold the business. I paid 'em when they worked for me, the new owner pays 'em now.'

See, here's the rub: You think "fairness" ought to  be legislated. What's fair about me giving my employee's any more than they earned?! I know, I know. Socialists think the workers are trampled at every turn. I think folks ought to work for what they get. And if a "golden handshake" or a retirement package is what was agreed to when one free person hired another free person, that's all well and good. But if they don't have that agreement, the government ought not to force it upon them.

You deserve what you can negotiate, not what you think the government should squeeze out of somebody else's wallet on your behalf!

I keep referring to Cuba because that's a country that refuses its own people the right to free enterprise. It's really called communist; the government owns and runs most everything. Folks that keep turning to government for their well being are on the same path.

Please note, all, that Ron and I are having a civil discussion. If that's not allowed, sorry. But I have simply responded to Ron's original post about "Republican Oil Company profits" - as if the Republican's are solely responsible!

Ok, Ok, Ok, I'm done. :dead: 

Dale


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jun 28, 2006)

Re: RV Tire Rotation

Yeah, I know I shouldn't have responded to Ron to start with, but again this is an RV forum; not a DEBATE forum.  I think people like Ron add political comments to forums like this just to "get our goat."  Yes, this has been a very civil discussion, but it should have been taken to some other type of forum instead of the RV forum.

Don't ya'll think that's what should have happened?  I did think hard about commenting at first, but Ron "got my goat" with his political comment in a thread about tire rotation.  I think he did it on purpose to get this reaction. My opinion.


----------



## wgrommet (Jun 28, 2006)

Re: RV Tire Rotation

My friend that is a pretty broad brush you are using for your RIGHT WING accusations.  I am a staunch Reagan Conservative (Far Right Wing) and I happen to agree totally with your 3 points below and most conservatives I associate with do to.  

Do not confuse George Bush with being a conservative, but he WAS the lesser of two evils which I wish we could all change.  I am tired of voting against the perceived greater of two evils and would much prefer to vote FOR someone instead of against someone, and unfortunatley our political system is not set up that way.  

An I believe the quote goes:
Never argue with a fool as he will pull you down to his level and beat you with experience. Or is that arguing with an IDIOT I never can remember.

Anyway it is an interesting thread and has been most civil but please drop the labeling in such a broad manner.

The Wal-Mart thing is actually funny as the owners of Wal-Mart (Mr. Sam's off spring) are about the biggest liberal bunch you have ever seen.


> rlmurraysr59 - 6/27/2006  7:49 PM
> 
> How much longer do you think this country can survive if 1. They send all of the good paying middle-class jobs out of the country, and 2.  They continue to force the middle class into extinction and develop a two class society of the filthy rich and dirt poor, and 3.  They exploit legal and illegal imigrants to do the crap jobs?   And don't give me that right wing crap about Americans won't do that work.  They will if they are paid enough to live on.  Do you think it is fair and equitable that the Wal-mart owners are worth billions of dollars and the people who work for them have to apply for Medi-care, Medi-caid, and food stamps in order to survive.  I mean, you like your money, how do you feel about having to pay for billionaires to make more billions while your tax dollars support their workers.
> 
> ...


      :evil:  :evil:


----------



## rlmurraysr59 (Jun 28, 2006)

Re: RV Tire Rotation

Well, the thread has been interesting to say the least.  I guess I should thank Judy for asking the question.  And NO Clodhopper, I didn't make the statement to get your goat.  When I made it I didn't know who would read it.  And the comment about Wal-mart being liberal.  Don't think that is quite accurate.  They may think liberal so that their employees can take advantage of the liberal social programs like medicare and medicaid but they support the neo-con machine.

I also totally agree with the "conservative" description.  Although I don't think Ronald Reagan was such a great one either.  Raised my taxes higher than any President and put this country farther in debt than all the previous ones until the current one.  Something to do with my tax deductions being taken away and my wages remaining stagnant because of a major recession.

Oh, and when you insinuate that I am a "communist" please figure out a way to call me a "Veteran" too.  I let it go.
Thanks for letting me have some fun.  Still haven't rotated my tires or changed my opinion.

God Bless America
and RVUSA.


----------



## wgrommet (Jun 29, 2006)

Re: RV Tire Rotation

Just couldn't let this one pass

First off "I thank you" for your service to our country   
VETERAN is a label I have no trouble with at all.

And then:
President's don't raise taxes, Congress does.  Believe Reagan was saddled with a DEMOCRAT controlled congress.

Bill Clinton had a Democrat controlled congress and they passed the largest tax increase in the history of the country.  Unfortunately our local congresswoman was the one who cast the deciding vote.  (She is no longer our congresswoman - nuff said)



> rlmurraysr59 - 6/28/2006  5:13 PM
> 
> Raised my taxes higher than any President and put this country farther in debt than all the previous ones until the current one.  Something to do with my tax deductions being taken away and my wages remaining stagnant because of a major recession.
> 
> ...


----------



## rlmurraysr59 (Jun 29, 2006)

Re: RV Tire Rotation

Sorry, but Reagan was the one who put the Tax proposal before Congress.  And if he had his way your charitable contributions and your home mortgage deductions would have been history too.  And Clinton did not raise taxes on the middle-class and poor he raised it on the countrys wealthiest Americans.  You know, that 5% who have been getting all the tax cuts during a time of war.

And Reagan still spent more money and ran this country farther into debt than all the previous presidents combined until this looney we are saddled with now.

End of thread.


----------



## rlmurraysr59 (Jun 29, 2006)

Re: RV Tire Rotation

Before anyone responds to my previous post.  I would like to apologize for even wasting time to write it.  It is hot here, I am tired, planning a long trip in the motorhome and running into difficulties that I have to work out.  It just gets to me sometimes and I do things without thinking.  It bothers me to see the people I work with and my own family busting their fannies to keep a roof over their heads and food on the table and realize that I am of the last generation in America that will do better than their parents.  My kids and grandkids will never be afforded the opportunities that I was as a middle-class American.  

I work on a golf course to help pay the bills.  On the course next to ours there is a house being built that is over 10,000 square feet in size.  That doesn't impress me, partly because it is an ugly house.  But what bothers me is that the man who is building it is from another country, he paid cash for it, and has two other houses just as big.  He is only going to use it a couple weeks a year.  We can't pay for grandma's prescriptions or provide for little Johnny's cancer treatment but we can enjoy watching someone build a multi-million dollar vacation home so he can play golf.  I don't know why but it just didn't fit in with my picture of the American dream for We the People.  

So let me say, I am sorry and promise that I will devote myself to helping others find solutions for their RV problems.  

Last post on this thread.


----------



## CoachPotato (Jun 29, 2006)

Re: RV Tire Rotation

Ya know, Ron, you have more than one promise to cut out the cheap political shots and the class warfare. Let's hope this time you mean it. 

Good gosh, man! Find something in your life that you like and dwell on that. You have so much bitterness in you towards prosperous people that you must be terribly miserable. Your writing is that of a very angry and disgruntled person.

Nobody in this country is going to gather up everybody's riches and divide it up equally among us all. Deal with it! And if they did, in five years the rich would again be rich and the poor would again be poor. That's the nature of being human.

But if you insist on hanging onto you misery, maybe you could find happiness in Vietnam or Cuba or some other "fair" country where the misery is equally distributed. 

Be happy! Life is good! The only thing you can change is your perspective!

Dale


----------



## ARCHER (Jun 29, 2006)

Re: RV Tire Rotation

Hey fellows, stop.  I'm tired of reading all this stuff.  I'm retired.  My income was cut by over 60 percent, not including losing wifes' income, but I'm not complaining.  We are loving retirement.  I'm not rich, in regards to tangible things, but I am rich in many, many other ways.  Enjoy life, it is way to short to worry about something you CAN'T control.  I don't know what is behind the next door, but I really don't care.  I enjoy every day as if it is my last day in this wonderful country/world.  If I worried about all the stuff you guys have been discussing, I'd be miserable every day....So, smile, laugh and enjoy what you have.....


----------



## DL Rupper (Jul 1, 2006)

Re: RV Tire Rotation

Hey folks, bottom line in about 2 to 3 more years good old rlmurrysr59 will pay the price for not rotating his tires.  Lets hope we all don't pay the price in 2 to 3 more years for his liberal thinking.   :dead:


----------



## rlmurraysr59 (Jul 5, 2006)

Re: RV Tire Rotation

Hey, Rupper, you and potato ought to hook up.  You could take a trip to Germany and goose step around your hero's bunker.  Oh, never mind, you can just stay here for a couple more years and maybe they will find a way for your heros to stay in power and they can teach you to goose step down the streets of Washington.  I bet neither one of you sends your "liberal" Social Security Check back every month cause you don't want anything those "liberals" ever did for you.  What have your neo-con's done for you in the last 6 years.  Gave you a little check so you could turn it over to their pals in the insurance business or the oil company.  You guys have to be blind if you think there isn't anything going on in this world but what you see in your exculsive gated RV Resorts.  Get off the interstate sometime and drive out through small town America.  Look at all the nice little houses for sale or the closed up stores or factories.  Something tells me that neither one of  you ever raised his right hand and pledged to uphold the Constitution of the United States.  Like I did and like the 2,500+ young men and women that have died in the neo-con's War for Oil.  And don't worry about me rotating my tires, when I need them I will buy new ones.  

Now this really is the end of my postings.  I have kept my comments civil for the most part.  But you are in for a rude awakening over the next couple years.  The average American is really tired of seeing the "Haves" and "Have Mores" screw up this country.  There is a war coming in this country and it isn't based on race, creed, color, or national origin.  It is based on economics.  You better know which side you are going to be on.

Have a great trip.


----------



## CoachPotato (Jul 5, 2006)

Re: RV Tire Rotation



> rlmurraysr59 - 7/5/2006  8:28 AM...You could take a trip to Germany and goose step around your hero's bunker.


What?! Your idea of a civil conversation leaves a bit to be desired, Ron. Your foolish comment such as calling me a Nazi is not unlike a liberal. Your type typically loses the debate and then attacks the messanger. Your tactics are foolish and your arguments are nonsense. All you have left is name calling!



> Ron: What have your neo-con's done for you in the last 6 years.  Gave you a little check so you could turn it over to their pals in the insurance business or the oil company.


There's the rub, Ron. Your whole philosophy is based on "gimee - gimee - gimee". You regularly moan and complain because others have done better than you and you seem to think the government ought to make everything equal. We should have equal opportunity, Ron. That's about it. The results are up to us. If you're not as well off as you think you should be, that's your fault. Deal with it. Nobody owes you anything. Let me repeat: Nobody owes you anything. That ought to make your day!

And now you're predicting a war based on the economic conditions you are privileged to live under, eh!? Well, Ron, I doubt that you'd find many people as full of bitterness and despair as you. But if you want a war 'cause you have it so tough, well, I'm not surprised!

Get a life, man, and quit the whining!



> Ron: Now this really is the end of my postings.


Now, where have I heard that before?!

Dale


----------



## rlmurraysr59 (Jul 5, 2006)

Re: RV Tire Rotation

You Win!


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jul 5, 2006)

Re: RV Tire Rotation

Thank the Lord!


----------



## C Nash (Jul 5, 2006)

Re: RV Tire Rotation

Bet Judy will never ask another question here    What did you do about the rotation Judy and did you use the different ply tire on the steer axle?  let us know the results and maybe it won't get all this started again :angry:


----------

